# كيف انجح في اختبار الهيئة للتخصصات الصحية تخصص فني أجهزة طبية



## علي222 (12 مايو 2010)

من يقدر يساعدني في الحصول على شي يفيدني في الاختبار او موقع احصل اسئلة اختبار شهر4\2010 فيه تكفون الاختبار الجاي قررب


----------



## jo0oly (13 مايو 2010)

you have to know a little bit information about some medical equipments

and how these equipments works 

try to understand the fundamental concept for electronics

read some informations which related to maintenance

and types of maintenance

alot of basic things you have to know

gd luck


----------



## Abdulrhman ba (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوور الله يعافيك


----------

